#  Der kleine Patient >   HILFE! Lungenentzündung! >

## Bastimann

Hallo zusammen!
Bin grad fertig mit der Welt. 
Bei meinem kleinen ( 10 Monate) wurde ne Lungenentzündung festgestellt ( gestern schon).. Heute war ich nochmal da, weil er anfing beim atmen zu pfeifen. Wir müssen nun rund um die Uhr alle 3 Srd mit 8 Tr. Salbutamol inhalieren, ausserdem bekommt er nun 1x tgl. ein Cortisonzäpfchen ( Rectodelt 100). Bei Atemnot oder Fieber sollen wir sofort ins KH. Die Lungenentzündung kommt von Viren. Sie hat deswegen heute extra nochmal Blut abgenommen, aber das war ok. Kann ich sonst noch was tun, um ihm zu helfen? Vielleicht was unterstützendes aus der Hömeopathie? Oder bleibt mir wirklich nur abwarten und hoffen, das es besser wird und er kein Fieber bekommt?
LG Susi

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Susi, 
na das ist ja mal ein "Weihnachtsgeschenk".
Was die Homöopathie angeht kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. 
Von der schulmedizinischen Seite aus wird momentan alles gemacht, was gemacht werden kann. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, dass dein Kleiner schnell wieder gesund wird und du nicht mit ihm ins Krankenhaus musst. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Susi,  um Dich mal ein wenig zu beruhigen: Virale Lungenentzündungen verlaufen normalerweise wesentlich leichter als bakterielle Infektionen. Übrigens, etwas Fieber wäre für den Junior sicher nicht schlecht, denn mit der erhöhten Körpertemperatur laufen alle Stoffwechselprozesse flotter - so natürlich auch die Bekämpfung von Krankheitserregern. Fieber ist keine Krankheit und auch nichts Negatives, sondern ein Zeichen dafür, dass sich der Körper gegen unerwünschte Eindringlinge wehrt.  Außerdem: Als Kleinkind hatte ich diverse Lungenentzündungen (inkl. Fieberkrämpfen). Damals wurde ich wegen des hohen Fiebers mit Wadenwickeln und sonst nix behandelt. Wie Du siehst, gibt's mich heute noch ... 50 Jahre später.  :Grin:    Ich wünsche Deinem Kleinen gute Besserung.  Euch schöne Weihnachten und liebe Grüße! Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Trotzdem solltest du den Rat des Arztes befolgen und bei Fieber ins Krankenhaus gehen. Aber Fieber heißt >38° und nicht wie viele meinen schon 37°  :Zwinker:  
Eine Lungenentzündung kann nämlich auch gefährlich werden (ohne dir jetzt Angst machen zu wollen). 
Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es deinem Kleinen schnell wieder besser geht  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Bastimann

Ich weiß, das bei Babys/Kindern Fieber anders einzuordnen ist, wie bei Erwachsenen  :Smiley:  
Und das alles nur, wegen dieser doofen KIÄ, die die schwere MOE nicht erkannt hat! Ich bin so stinkig! Wegen der musste er in 2 Monaten 3x Antibiotika bekommen, wegen der musste er operiert werden und nun auch noch das, weil durch das ganze Zeugs sein eigenes Immunsystem nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Es ist zum auswachsen!

----------


## StarBuG

Was meinst du mit MOE?

----------


## Bastimann

Ups, tschuldigung :Grin:  
MOE = Mittelohrentzündung

----------


## Obelix1962

@Bastimann 
also wenn ich so Deine Beiträge lese solltest Du auf alle fälle nächstes Jahr
Dich um einen Kidsdoc bemühen.
Dürfte in Berlin ja wohl kein Problem sein da einen anderen zu finden. 
Sollte Dein Küken 38° Fieber haben musst Du deswegen auch nicht gleich
am ersten Tag zum Doc rennen.
Mit Wadenwickeln  und viel viel Tee  bekommst Du das meistens bei denn Kids auch selbst hin .
So 2 - 3 Tage dauert das zwar manchmal aber oft ist das schon ausreichend.
Die ständige Angst Antibiotika oder gar Penezilin schaden Deinem Spross eher.
Das Immunsystem hat ja da gar keine Chance anzufangen mal richtig zu arbeiten. 
Wie schon gesagt versuche es mal mit Wadenwickel und viel viel Tee und geh wenn es nach 3 Tagen wirklich nicht besser wird zum Kidsdoc oder Kinderklinik-Notaufnahme. 
Grüßle von einem Vater der 4 Kidis hat und bestimmt weis von was er redet/schreibt.  
Dir und Deinem Anhang ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, Gesundheit und viele viele Geschenke.    :Winter39: *Weihnachtliche *  *  Grüße*    Obelix1962

----------


## Bastimann

Hallo Obelix! ( komisch, meinMann hatte nen Arbeitskollegen mit dem gleichen Spitznamen  :Grin:  ).
Die KIÄ hab ich schon gewechselt, als das mit den Ohren war. Mein kleiner hat sich 2,5 Wochen übelst rumgequält, nur weil die Frau ständig was von Virusinfekt faselte und offenbar Tomaten auf den Augen hatte. Als ich mich endlich durchgesetzt hatte und auf einem Blutbild bestand, stellte sich ´raus, das die Leukos viel zu hoch waren und die wollte mir auch noch erzählen, das das davon käme, wenn die Kids beim Blut abnehmen schreien, die hat doch nen Knall vom Feinsten! Dabei hatte er hohes Fieber ( immer um die 40) und war garnicht mehr in der Lage zu schreien so schlapp war er. KH hat dann norgedrungenerweise das 1. mal Antibiotikum verordent, Kaum wars zu ende, flammte die Entzündung wieder auf. Der HNO bei dem ich dann war, verschrieb dann das nächste mal Antibiotika, weils ganz, ganz übel aussah ( ich konnts auf dem Bildschirm sehen) und gab uns gleich die Einweisung zur OP. OP verlief gut, nur 2 Tage später fing das eine Ohr an zu eitern, also wieder Antibiotikum. Und nun das, was wohl eindeutig aus diesen Medizinbomben resultiert. Meine jetzige KIÄ ist schon ok, hat alle nötigen Sachen von sich aus veranlasst, auch ein neues Blutbild. Bis jetzt ist er fieberfrei, ich hoffe, das bleibt so. ist eigentlich ganz fidel, nur halt schnell kaputt und viel müde.
Ich versuchs bei Fieber immer erst mit Wadenwickel, aber bei den MOE´s haben selbst Zäpfchen versagt.
Dir und Deinen lieben auch frohe Festtage.
LG Susi

----------


## quaks

Hallo Susi 
ich hoffe deinem kleinen gehts mittlerweile wieder besser?! 
War bei uns leider auch so ähnlich nur dass wir uns 4 Tage vor Weihnachten noch für 2 nächte ins KH einquartiert haben, weil mein Zickchen ihren Flüssigkeitshaushalt nicht mehr im Griff hatte. 
Aber ganz ehrlich - ich glaub nicht, dass die Lungenentzündung von den Antibiotika kommt auch nicht indirekt  :Zwinker:  
@obelix - also bei ner bestehenden Lungenentzündung würd ich nix erst mit Wadenwickel versuchen. Den das spricht dafür, dass zu sich zu den Viren noch ein paar Bakterien gesellt haben und ne Party schmeissen.
ich persönlich würd da wohl schon bei 37,7 nervös, aber bin da auch nen gebranntes Kind  :Zwinker:  
Das mit den drei Tagen gilt m.E. nur zu Beginn eines Infektes - wenn es darum geht ob er viral oder bakterieller natur ist.  
lg Sandra 
die mit diesem Post - nun der netten Aufforderung gefolgt ist, doch mal wieder was zu sagen :-)

----------


## Bastimann

Ja, danke, es geht ihm wieder besser, die Lungenentzündung ist weg. Dafür gesellten sich Durchfall und Erbrechen dazu, was uns nun 2 Tage KH bescherte, sind heute entlassen worden. Mein armer Spatz musste an den Tropf  :Undecided:

----------


## quaks

ohjee 
nix was man wirklich braucht - schon gar nicht so zwischen den Feiertagen. 
Anderseits sind die Kinder nach ner Infusion ruckzuck  wieder fit, im Gegensatz dazu wenn man zu Hause löffelchenweise Flüssigkeit versucht rein zu kriegen, die dann nur mehr wieder mit raus bringt. 
bei uns ist auch irgendwie noch der Wurm drinnen.  :Sad:  
lg sandra

----------

